# P90 pickups for a new Les Paul Double Cut Special



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I need some advice on buying P90 for a new Les Paul Double Cut Special project. I went and look at most usual brands; Original Gibson, Lindy Fralin, Seymour Duncan, Bill Lawrence, JS Moore and even Stewmac... The price delta is so large and to have never played P90, I can't make my mind. I installed Bill Lawrence single coil pickups in my Fender and I'm extremely happy with them, but his P90 are more aligned with JazzMaster tone (well from what I can read)... The Stewmac are the least expensive, but I wonder if the Parson Street model is of some quality, I'm ordering a lot from them and every time I get quality tools and parts but I never ordered electronics from them. in another hand, I like buying canadian, so maybe JS Moore pickup... and the other guys I guess I would pay more for the name than the quality... I don't know

Any help from your past experience?

Many thanks...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Go with the JS Moores. I had Jon make me a P90 for my junior and it is a KILLER pickup. Just really fantastic tone and a great price too!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

+1 on the Moores. The bonus is that Jon will rewind it if you're not happy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

I had Fralins in the Les Paul Special single cut I had and really liked them. But I'd take a chance on the JS Moore's if I was doing it again -- they get very high praise from people I respect.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey thanks guys,

I'll contact John today or tomorrow....


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Try bare Knuckles P-90's??????


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Another vote for moores. I have one in my jr and it rocks.


----------



## AlterEgo (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys, i Forgot to update you very busy time of the year for me, I finally bought my p90 from Jon.... I extremely satisfied. Excellent communication, the price is right... Pickups are pristine.... Man I found my one stop shop for pick up.
rock on!
Thanks Jon!


----------

